# Dip Bucket



## RRLOVER (Feb 22, 2012)

When I ground out my first knife it was double high carbon steel and when I was dipping to cool it there was rust forming.I remembered seeing pics of japanese makers with blades sitting in what looked like anti-freeze.So I stopped grinding and ran to pep boys to get two gals of RV coolant to mix in my 5 gal bucket.I have not had any rust issues doing carbon ever since.Has anybody else used coolant in a dip bucket??


----------



## tk59 (Feb 22, 2012)

Haha. That's not a bad idea! I can't say I've had major problems though. I only see rust in the rough grinding stage, really. As I get close to finishing, I don't see much discoloration at all.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 22, 2012)

I add backing soda to the water. For that matter, I add backing soda to my stone pool as well, as I change water about once a couple of weeks in the shop.

M


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, been useing coolant for some time now.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 22, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Yeah, been useing coolant for some time now.



Shoot Pierre - I'm surprised your coolant isn't frozen half the year.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 22, 2012)

its called anti-freeze up here!


----------



## Mike Davis (Feb 28, 2012)

I use a combination of baking soda and dishsoap in my dip bucket. The dishsoap breaks the surface tension of the water and allows the gunk to sink easily so it doesn't form a thick "skin" on the surface of the water. What i didn't say is my dip bucket sits about 3 inches under my grinder and collects junk. I need to get two separate, and the anti freeze thing will happen also...great idea.


----------



## Bishopmaker (Mar 9, 2012)

I never used anti-freeze just the baking soda but might give it a try!


----------



## l r harner (Mar 9, 2012)

i woudl be learry of antifreeze on my hands most the day 
i use baking soda


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 9, 2012)

l r harner said:


> i woudl be learry of antifreeze on my hands most the day
> i use baking soda



+1 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethylene_glycol_poisoning

Given that this is a hydrocarbon, absorption through the skin also occurrs at differing rates based on location of bodily contact. If I remeber correctly absorption through the skin at the hands is approx. 7-10%. This would also be compounded by vapors generated when heated off the surface of the blade that would then be addition injestion through inhilation. I wouldn't do it.


----------

